# Vaping laws in SA



## Letstalkvaping (15/9/17)

Good day fellow vapers.
Does anyone have any clarity on the laws regulating vaping, the sale of devices and liquids? From what I have read, we are regulated by SA tobacco laws, which are actually quite stiff.

Any feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## Andre (15/9/17)

Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread.

As to your question - I agree with the interpretation set out here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

